# Sticker removal.



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi guys.

I've just removed a load of stickers on my company car (company stickers who requested safe removal of them).

Now the car is clean and washed as well as dry there is no outline of the stickers. However, when it rains or you wipe some product over the panels you can see where the stickers were and also what they were. 

How can I get rid of this? Does the car need a machine polish/hand polish?

With it being a company car I'm only in it for another 3 months however I hate knowing it is there.

Thanks.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Assume you've used tar and glue all over....

I'd hit it with a finishing pad and a light polish


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

RandomlySet said:


> Assume you've used tar and glue all over....
> 
> I'd hit it with a finishing pad and a light polish


Yes, tar and glue to remove the residue. It just seems that the car needs a light dusting so I'll give it a go over the coming days. Thanks fella.


----------



## David Herron (Jan 29, 2012)

Ghosting - is the proper term we use in the signage/vehicle wrapping trade. The area where the paint has not faded/been subjected to sunlight or UV under the vinyl sticker.

Polishing will correct it (more so around the sticker area), or at worst case help disguise the outline/hard edge of the affected area.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

David Herron said:


> Ghosting - is the proper term we use in the signage/vehicle wrapping trade. The area where the paint has not faded/been subjected to sunlight or UV under the vinyl sticker.
> 
> Polishing will correct it (more so around the sticker area), or at worst case help disguise the outline/hard edge of the affected area.


Thanks mate. It is only a company vehicle so it isn't too much of a bif deal. I've bug and tarred it, given it a clay and minor hand polish and it has masked it somewhat.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Good polish will sort it.


----------

